# internship / apprenticeship opportunity



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We are looking for a motivated aspiring dog trainer to mentor in exchange for some help around the kennel here. We will provide separate housing, utilities, phone, cable, internet, washer / dryer, loaner vehicle for local errands if neccesary and a small monthly salary. We can offer some relocation assistance if needed for someone on the east coast.
Daily duties include a few hours per day of kennel work (feeding, cleaning, etc), handling dogs during training of all different ages from 8 weeks to adult titled dogs and helping raise young puppies in our breeding program. You will learn training in the areas of obedience, tracking, detection and bitework. You will also gain experience in drive building and raising young puppies for police work, breeding, selection testing and preparing green dogs for police work. You will be an active part of the daily routine here: travel to the airport to pick up or ship dogs out; take baby puppies down town for exposure and socialization; assist with seminars and handlers courses as well as daily training here.
We are a very busy, medium sized police dog kennel with a large number of young dogs being raised and prepared for future sales. 
For someone who wants to learn without paying the high cost of a dog training school, this is a great opportunity.


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Man i wish I could. This would be my dream job!


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Isaiah Chestnut said:


> Man i wish I could. This would be my dream job!


You and me both.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It seems I will be out of a job in the early part of the coming year. I've always said there was plenty for me to learn. when do I start.

DFrost


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Can I bring my dogs with me?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

If you're taking applications from old folks, I'll throw mine in, too. Sounds like a great job.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> If you're taking applications from old folks, I'll throw mine in, too. Sounds like a great job.


No!! I wanted you to stay behind to look after my fort when I go to work at Mike's!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> If you're taking applications from old folks, I'll throw mine in, too. Sounds like a great job.



Hey!!!!! I resemble that remark

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Hey!!!!! I resemble that remark
> 
> DFrost


Why do all you retired (retiring) guys want to work cleaning dog kennels when you can get rich and famous on the Police K9/Detection dog/SAR seminar circuit? ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> It seems I will be out of a job in the early part of the coming year. I've always said there was plenty for me to learn. when do I start.
> 
> DFrost


You don't even need a vehicle or transportation. You can chug on up there in your Cushman. You might get there in 2013!!!:-D


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Pm and email sent


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Why do all you retired (retiring) guys want to work cleaning dog kennels when you can get rich and famous on the Police K9/Detection dog/SAR seminar circuit? ;-)



Personally, I don't wish to associate with some of the folks on the "circuit". Besides, I want a job where I have to make no decisions. Just do what I'm told. I'm an excellent kennel cleaner. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Craig, it's not a problem. I know you meant it in jest, and that is the way I took it. 

David


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Thanks David. 

Craig


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Email Sent


----------



## Nick Brugal (May 26, 2012)

I hate this post. I want to do this so bad.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Personally, I don't wish to associate with some of the folks on the "circuit". Besides, I want a job where I have to make no decisions. Just do what I'm told. I'm an excellent kennel cleaner.
> 
> DFrost


T. E Lawrence (Lawrence of Arabia) joined the RAF under the assumed name of Airman Shaw towards the end of his life
(died in 1935 from a motorcycle accident) When asked why, he replied "There is nothing more relaxing then taking orders from idiots" (may be paraphrasing). I knew a pharmacist years ago who worked in a glass factory. He just wanted a job where he didn't have to think.


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you still looking?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael Joubert said:


> Are you still looking?


We have been slammed with people applying for this position. Next time I'm gonna ask for video auditions like they do in those silly reality shows! LOL
Anyway, it looks like we have found two people who can start next week. If something doesn't work out with them I will contact the folks who have already shown a lot of interest in the position.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I hope you are making participation here at WDF a mandatory job requirement? 

Craig


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Craig Snyder said:


> I hope you are making participation here at WDF a mandatory job requirement?
> 
> Craig


Craig,


I wouldn't think Mike would want an apprentice on the WDF.
He gets in enough trouble with Ariel being a WDF member


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Quick update on the interns, we have two of them who have been here for a week now. They are both doing great so far, hard workers, eager to learn, motivated and enthusiastic. They really seam to be enjoying the cool mountian air here. They are from GA though, so by Feb the cool Mt. air may be a bit overwhelming for them. LOL
Overall I'm very happy with how they are doing, but the boss (Ariel) hasn't been here to work with them yet, so when she gets back next week we'll really see what they are made of I guess! LOL
Looking forward to working with them for the next 6 months and watching them learn.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Dang- this GA girl would never get tired of cool mountain air! If one burns out I will sell my house and fill in! Lol


----------

